# Electric water pump.



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I searched for suggestions of which 12v marine pump to get to do a electric water pump upgrade, I didn't see any specific one mentioned, I know it needs to pump about 100gph(?) , and should be rated at 212 degrees+ 

Any specific model other people are using?


how about this one??
Electric Pump option 1


----------

